# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Marëdhënie e SKENDERBEUT me Evropën

## ЯinoR

tung jam rinori
keshtu nese dikush mundet te me ndihmoj se e kam nje seminar per te bere me titullin
MAREDHENIET E SKENDERBEUT ME EVROPEN
dhe kam gjet pak literatur dhe per kete teme dhe keshtu me duhet ende 
nese dikush mundet te me ndihmoj le te publikoje ne kete teme.



Ju falemderit per mirkuptim

----------


## Irfan

Pershendetje Preshevare...
Nuk e di se te mjafton kjo...Duhesh te dishe se M. Napolon vjen prej evropes qendrore....

Aleanca me Mbretin e Napolit



Prej vitit 1444 e tutje Sulltani dërgoi mot për mot kundër Skënderbeut nji ushtëri turke ndën komandën e njanit apo tjetrit prej gjeneralve të tij ma të mirë. Te gjith u mundën me nji rregullsi të pagabueshme para se me mërrijtë deri në Krujë. Ma në fund, më 1450 Murati i II vendosi me u nisë vet në krye të ushtëris për me i hanger kryet këtij kapiteni të nji populli malcorësh që guxonte me i ba luftë sundimtarit ma të fuqishëm t'asaj kohe. Kështu u ba rrethimi i parë i Krujës ndën komandën e vet Sulltanit të perandoris Otomane. Ai kishte prue me vehte metalin për të shkrie topa në vënd. Gjylet treqind kilshe ranë si breshër kundër mureve të kështjellës, mbasi komandanti, kont Urani, refuzoi me përbuzje nji ultimatum* me u dorzue. Bombardimi i furishëm bani efektin dhe muri i kalas u çpue në nji vend. Yryshi I ushtëris turke me u futë mbrenda u ndal përpara murit të krahnorve Shqiptare.



Muej me radhë Sulltan Murati nxiti ushtarët e tij me zaptue reduktin e fundit të rezistencës shqiptare, por më kot. Turqët duhej të mbronin vehten nga sulmet e trimave të Skënderbeut që kishin zanë pozitë në malet përmbi kështjellën dhe nuk e linin anmikun të merrte frymë, të gruponte fuqit, të sillte ushtëri dhe material dhe të pregatiste mësymjen. Nërkaq, Venedikasit banin pare tue iu shitë Turqve ushqim dhe municjon. Në dëshpërim e sipër, Skënderbeu ofroi me iu dhanë Krujën po të vinin me i ndihmue atij në vend që me ndihmue anmikun. Por ata thanë se tregtija me Turqët iu leverdiste ma tepër. Prapseprap ndihma e venedikasve nuk e shpëtoi Sulltanin nga disfata. Mbas pes muej orvatjesh të pafrytëshme Sulltan Murati ngriti rrethimin e Krujës dhe u kthye në kryeqytetin e tij. "Kështu mbaroi, shkruen Falmrayer, - akti i parë i tragjedis shqiptare". 



Tue ndjekë gjurma-gjurmës Turqët që po tërhiqeshin, Skënderbeu u kthye triumfalisht në Krujë. Ishte e para here qysh prej kohës së Sulltan Osmanit, që nji ushtëri turke thyhej në luftë tue pasë në krye vet shefin e Perandoris. Skënderbeu muer famë si gjenerah ma i madh i botës kristiane. Ai kishte dalë fitues kundër nji ushtërije dhjet herë ma të madhe dhe që ishte pajosë me artilerin ma të mirë t'asaj kohe. Triumfi i Shqiptarve kishte kunorëzue gjashtë vjet luftime të parreshtuna, por humbjet në njerëz ishin shum të mëdha. Me mija Shqiptarë ishin vra në luftë ose masakrue, shum krahina ishin shkretue nga anmiku që tërhiqej. Skënderbeu kishte nevojë të ngutëshme për ndihma, për me iu ba ballë sulmeve të tjerë që nuk kishin për të vonue. Pikërisht n'at kohë të kritikëshme disa nga pjestarët ma të fuqishëm të Lidhjes Shqiptare e lanë në baltë fatosin kombëtar, tue dezertue kush në Turqët, kush me Venedikasit. Vetëm pjestarët ma të ngushtë të familjes i qëndruen besnik Skënderbeut. Gjergj Kastriotit nuk i mbetej rrugë tjetër veçse me gjetë aleatë të tjerë jashtë Shqipnis. Ai iu drejtue Mbretit të Napolit, Alfonsit të V, i cili ishte anmik I Osmanllive dhe i Venedikut. Kësisoj, Italija e Jugut u përzie edhe nji herë në historin e Shqipnis. Në nji kapitull të maparshëm kallzova se si Papa Urban i IV ftoi të vëllan e mbretit të Francës, Karlin Anjou (Anzhu), me i shkue në ndihmë kundër mbretit të Siçiljes dhe Napolit, Manfred, që ishte prej shtëpis mbretnore gjermane Hohenstaufen. Në Kallnuer 1266, Papa Klement i IV, pasardhësi i Urbanit të IV, kunorzoi në Bazilikën* e Shën-Pjetrit Karlin Anjou si mbret të Siçiljes. Ai kishte ardhë n'Itali në krye të nji ushtërije franceze, e cila mundi forcat mercenare të Manfredit në betejën e Beneventos. Karli hyni triumfalisht në Napoli dhe u suell si nji zaptues pa shkrupulla kundrejt popullatës vendase. 



Anmiqsija kundër tij shkoi tue u shtue. Në Siçilje, që ishte qendra e rezistencës, u organizue nji komplot për të prue në fuqi nji nga nipat e mbretit Manfred. Ky ishte mbreti i Aragonës*, Don Pedro, i cili ishte martue me të bijën e trashëgimtaren e mbretit Manfred dhe ishte afrue me Perandorin e Bizantit, Mihail Paleologun, kundër Karlit Anjou, i cili kishte dalë si eksponenti i dinanstis latine të Stambollit. Sikur e pamë ma nalt, Karli kishte marrë titullin Mbret i Shqiptarve dhe po gatitej me debarkue në Shqipni. Pikërisht në at kohë Don Pedro, me ndihmën financjare të Paleologut, kurdisi planin e nji spedite ushtarake kundër Siçiljes, mirpo para se flota aragonase të nisej prej Barçelonës, populli i Palermos bani vet nji kryengritje që njifet në histori si "Vesprat Siçiljane", mbasi ndodhi më 31 Mars 1282.



Duka I Palermos u çue peshë tue pa nji grup francezësh që mundoheshin me rrëmbye nji nuse që shkonte në Kishën e Santo-Spirito, jashtë mureve të qytetit. Kupa e vuejtjeve dhe e poshtnimeve ishte mbushë deri në buzë. Ata që panë sqenën e keqpërdorimit të nji vajze të rë me duvak të bardhë bërtitën "vdekje Francezve". I gjith qyteti vrapoi si nji sahat i kurdisun, kështjella u zaptue dhe para mbarimit të ditës 2000 francezët e Palermos ishin masakrue. Kryengritja u përhap në krahina dhe, me pushtimin e Messinës më 28 Prill, e gjith Siçilja ishte librue nga sundimi i huej. Tue pasë frikën e nji kundërsulmi hakmarrës të Karlit Anjou, Siçiljanët ftuen Don Pedron me marrë kunorën si trashëgimtar i Manfredit. N'at mes, i biri i madh i Don Pedros, Jaku, hypi në fronin e Aragonës, dhe ai dërgoi të vëllan Frederikun të mbretnonte në Siçilje. Dinastija Aragoneze mbajti vetëm kunorën e Siçiljes gjatë tanë nji shekulli, ndërsa dinastija e Karlit Anzhu vazhdonte me sundue mbretnin e Napolit. Më 1421 mbretnesha e Napolit, Joanna e II, e cila nuk kishte fëmijë, adoptoi si trashëgimtar rnbretin Alfons t'Aragonës dhe Siçiljes. Por ndën presjonin e Papës dhe të princave t'Italis, ajo ndërroi mendjen dhe preferoi Ludovikun e II-të të dinastis Angjevine. Mbasi ky i fundit vdiq para Joannës, ajo emnoi si trashëgimtar të fronit vllan e tij, Renë de Provence. Por mbreti Alfons i Aragonës vazhdoi me e quejtë vehten trashëgimtar të mbretnis së Napolit dhe, mbas vdekjes së Joannes, u nisë për me e shtie në dorë. Halli asht se, tue dashtë me prue në vënd ambicjen e tij, Alfonsi ra në luftë me Genovezët, të cilët e zunë rob dhe e prunë në Milano. Filipi, Duka i Milanos, u bind nga argumentat e Alfonsit se ishte marrëzi për të me lidhë aleancë me Francezët për të prue dinastin Angjevine në krye të mbretnis së Napolit. Kështu që Filipi e la Alfonsin të lirë dhe e ndihmoi me vazhdue luftën. Kaluen gjashtë vjet lufte dhe përpjekjesh para se Alfonsi i V bashkoi përsëri mbretnit e Napolit dhe të Siçiljes ndën shpatën e tij. Ky ishte Alfons Shpirtmadhi, të cilit Skënderbeu iu drejtue për ndihmë mbas fitores së tij të kushtueshme kundër Sulltan Muratit. Nji traktat aleance u nënshkrue në Gaeta më 26 Mars 1451. Mbas sistemit feodal t'asaj kohe, Skënderbeu u proklamue sa për formë vasali i Alfonsit të V dhe u angazhue t'i paguente nji shumë të hollash vit për vit. Mbreti i Naplit, nga ana e tij, muer përsipër t'i dërgonte Lidhjes Shqiptare nji fuqi ushtarake të caktueme dhe ndihmë financjare për të vazhdue luftën kundër Osmanllive. Në krye të trupave aragoneze u emnue nji gjeneral luftëtar, i cili u vendos në Krujë. Traktatin e nënshkruen edhe princat shqiptar të tjerë dhe Lidhja e Lleshit u riorganizue me Skënderbeun si kryekomandant i kunorës së Aragonës, me nji pensjon prej 1500 dukatë në vit. Nji fuqi simbolike prej 100 ushtarësh katalanë zuni vend në kështjellën e Krujës dhe qëndroi atje deri mbas vdekjes së Skënderbeut. Mbas çdo fitoreje që korrte kundër Turqve, Skënderbeu i dërgonte Alfonsit nji pjesë të
plaçkës që mbetej në duert e Shqiptarve, por asnji haraç në të holla. Traktati I Gaetas ishte sajue si guri themeltar I kryqëzatës kundër Sulltanit, tue ndjekë gjurmat e prijësit norman Robert Guiscard . Por kjo ndërmarrje dështoi dhe ushtërija aragoneze nuk debarkoi në Durrës. Skënderbeu vazhdoi të jet zot në tokën e vet dhe u trajtue nga mbreti i Napolit si aleat me të drejta të barabarta. Mjerisht, disa nga bashkëpuntorët ma të ngushtë të Skënderbeut e interpretuen traktatin e Gaetas si prammin e nji zgjedhe te huej. Intngat e anmikut nga Edrenja dhe te Venedikut shfrytzuen sa mujten ket vale pakenaqesije dhe Shqipnija u kercenue nga rrebeshi i vellavrasjes. Vendi i yne shpetoi nga kjo katastrofe* e tille me nderhymjen e Kryepeshkopit te Durresit Imzot Engjellit, i cili u ngarkue nga Papa Nikolla i V me pajtue grindjen ne mes te Shqiptarve.



Viti 1451 u shenue me nji ngjarje te hareshme qe ishte martesa e Skenderbeut. Mbretnesha e Shqiptarve u ba Andronika ose Donika, e cila ishte e bija e Gjergj Arianitit, princit te Vlones dhe Kanines. Kjo mertese prum me vehte pajtimin e Skenderbeut me shtepin e Arianitve qe kishte marre anen e Venedikut mbas krizes se vitit 1450. Nusja pruni nji paje te çmueshme mbi te cilen auktoret e asaj kohe nuk japin hollesina. Martesa politike e Skenderbeut bani disa te pakenaqun ne mes te krenve Shqiptar, dhe sidomos te kater djemt' e Arianitit, nipin e Skenderbeut Hamze Kastriotin, i cili ishte rtite ne fë muhamedane, dhe parin e Dukagjinit. Kta te fundit, Venediku mundohej me i nxite me nji menyre ose me nji tjeter, ta luftonin poziten e Gjergj Kastriotit si mbretin pa kunore te kombit Shqiptar. Kur u zbulue nji komplot per vrasien e Skenderbeut dhe dyshimi ra mbi Dukagjinet, Shqipnija ment u zhyte ne vllavrasje. Papa ngarkoi Peshkopin e Drishtit me prue pajtimin ne mes te pans shqiptare. Misjoni i tij u kunorzue me sukses kur Dukagjinet provuen se nuk kishin gisht ne komplot. Auktoret e vertete
te komplotit nuk u zbuluen kurr ose emnat e tyne nuk u shpallen botmsht. E vetemja disfate serjoze qe pesoi Skenderbeu gjate karrjeres se tij ngadhnjimtare ishte ne rrethimin e Beratit te okupuem nga nji garnizon i ushteris turke. NJI kontigjent napoletan prej 200 vetesh ishte dergue per te forcue ushten e Skenderbeut pre) 12 000 trimash. Berati u rrethue nga te kater anet, u vune ne vepnim aparatet e atehershem per te rrafe muret e kalas dhe ma ne fund u çel nji vend per kalimin e ushteris. Komandanti I garnizonit turk ofroi me u dorzue mbrenda 11 ditve po te mos i vinte den atehere ndonji ndihme nga jashte. Keshilli i luftes vendosi me e pranue ket dorzim me kushte. Skenderbeu la kampin e ushteris shqiptare dhe u nis per nji fushate tjeter. Kalimi i ditve te gjata pa asnji veprim çthun disiplinen ne radhet e kreshnikeve te Kastriotit. Kur, pa prite e pa kujtue, 40.000 kalores Turq nden komanden e Isa Bej Evrenozit plakosen ushterin Shqiptare dhe grine me shpate sa muejten, tue mos lane gjalle as komandantin, Muzake Topija. 



Si rezultat i kesaj katastrofe, filluen dezertimet ne anen e armikut. Ai qe shkaktoi idhnimin, dhe asht e vertete me thane, pikllimin ma te madh ishte Moisiu I Dibres, gienerali ma i afte i Gjergj Kastriotit. Bashke me Moisin, u hudhen me Turqet edhe Hamze Kastrioti dhe dy Dukagjinet. Gjergj Araniti shkoi me Venedikasit. Gjin Muzaka i shpjegon kto dezertime tue thane se Skenderbeu kishte fillue politiken e centralizimit te shtetit, tue aneksue krahinat qe ata sundomn ne baze te sistemit feodal Gjergj Kastriotin e detyruen rrethanat historike me ndjeke at politike, mbasi ishte e vetemja menyre per me iu ba balle sulmeve turke. Densa Shqipnija ishte e ndame ne principata te vogla autonome, Skenderbeu ishte ne rrezik qe te mbetej vetem ne diten ma te keqe. Urtesija dhe larkpamja e herojt tone te pavdekshem u provue aty per aty kur Moisi Dibrani marshoi kunder Shqipnis ne krye te nji ushterije turke, e cila u derrmue para se te shkelte ne token arbnore.

----------


## Irfan

Moisiu u kthye në Krujë i penduem dhe i kërkoi ndjesë prijësit të kombit. Skënderbeu zemërluani u tregue burrë shteti i vërtetë dhe e fali dezertuesin që i kishte ra ndër kambë. Prej asaj kohe Moisiu luftoi trimnisht për kauzën kombtare deri ditën që pësoi vdekjen e martirit nga dora e anmikut.  



Gjergj Kastrioti muer hakun e disfatës së Beratit më 1457, kur Sulltani dërgoi nji ushtëri prej 80.000 vetësh për me i dhanë grushtin e vdekjes. Skënderbeu manevroi në mënyrë që t'u linte Turqve përshtypjen se nuk guxonte me iu dalë përpara dhe u vërsul përmbi ta si shqiponja kur nuk e prisnin. Humbjet e anmikut besohet të ken arrijtë 15.000 deri 30.000 të vramë. Hamzë Kastrioti kishte ardhë me ushtërin turke për me u ba sundimtar i Shqipnis ndën hijen e Sulltanit. Ai u zue rob dhe u mbyll në kështjellën e Krujës. Skënderbeu tregoi edhe nji herë shpirtmadhësin e tij tue falë tradhëtin e të nipit, të cilin e kishte dashtë aq shumë. Mbas kësaj fitorje të rë që habiti botën, aq ma tepër sepse ishte e papritun, Papa Kalikst i III emnoi Gjergj Kastriotin si kryekapedan të Selis së Shenjtë. Në nji letër drejtue Perandorit të Gjermanis, Frederikut të III, Shefi suprem* i Krishtenimit e cilson Skënderbeun si luftëtar të palodhun dhe si Ushtar të Krishtit me krahun e pathyeshëm. Në nji rast tjetër, Papa Kalikst i III flet për "birin tonë të shtrenjtë Skënderbeun fisnik, mbretin e Shqipnis". *Më 1460 Gjergj Kastrioti pat rastin me I shpërblye trashëgimtarit të Alfonsit të V, mbretit Ferdinand të Napolit, ndihmën bujare që i kishte dhanë i ati. Alfons Shpirtmadhi vdiq me 1458 tue lanë si trashëgimtar Ferdinandin, birin e tij pa kunorë.*  Papa Kalikst i III, i cili ishte prej origjine spanjolle, e kishte marrë mbretin e Napolit në gazep për shkak se ai nuk deshi me marrë pjesë në Kryqzatën kundër Turqve dhe dërgoi flotën kundër Gjenovezve. Anmiqsija e papajtueshme e Alfonsit e kishte nxitë Republikën detare të Gjenovës me u afrue me dinastin angjevine. Në vitin e vdekjes së Alfonsit, Gjon Anjou u proklamue mbreti protektor* i Gjenovës. Nji mot ma vonë ai organizoi speditën ushtarake për të zaptue Napolin. Lufta vazhdoi dy vjet por Napoli nuk ra në duert e Gjonit. Megjithatë Ferdinandi nuk e ndjente vehten të sigurtë mbi fron, mbasi ishte i kërcënuem nga baronët feodal t'Italis së Jugut. Papa Piu i II, i cili kishte zanë vendin e Kaliksit të III, duel përkrahës i Ferdinandit dhe ftoi Gjergj Kastriotin me i ardhë në ndihmë. Para se me u nisë për n'Itali, Skënderbeu stabilizoi marrëdhanjet me Venedikun, tue nënshkrue nji traktat aleance të vërtetë. Me porosin e Shenjtëris të tij Piu i n, Kryepeshkopi i Durrësit Imzot Pal Engjëlli bani pajtimin me Dukagjinët. Ma në fund, u nënshkrue edhe nji armëpushim dy vjetësh me Sulltan Muratin. 


*
Kur u bindë se Shqipnija ishte sigurue kundër anmiqve të jashtëm dhe ngatërresave të mbrendshme, Skënderbeu bani pregatitjet për speditën e Italis. Princi i Tarantos, i cili ishte në krye të lidhjes së Baronve t'Italis, u mundue ta bante Skënderbeun me heqë dorë nga kjo punë, tue i tregue se Ferdinandi nuk i kishte të gjata si Mbret i Napolit.*  Skënderbeu e kishte kuptue pozitën e tij të pashpresë, por nuk donte me lanë në baltë në ditën e rrezikut trashëgimtarin e aleatit të tij ma të nderuem. 1 shkroi princit të Tarantos për të hudhë poshtë propozimet e tij dhe mbaroi tue thanë: "Jam mik i virtytit dhe nuk lakmoj begatin". Në verën e vitit 1461 Skënderbeu u nis me det në krye të speditës shqiptare për në Raguzë ku banonte nji koloni e fortë shqiptare. Senati i qytetit i bani nji pritje madhështore. Mbasi pushoi disa dit, Skënderbeu u nis për në Barletta, ku debarkoi me nji fuqi prej 3000 kalorësh dhe ushtarë të zgjedhun. Nënkomandant I kësaj fuqije ishte i nipi i Gjergj Kastriotit, Gjon Ballsha. Pozita e Ferdinandit ishte gadi e pashpresë. Pa bjerrun asnji minutë, Skëndebeu filloi veprimin për të shpëtue Barletlën që kishin rrethue anmiqt e Ferdinandit me Princin e Tarantos në krye. Me sulmin e vrullshëm të fuqive shqiptare rrethimi i Barlettës u thye dhe Skënderbeu bani kërdin në mes të ushtëris anmike, ndërsa ajo po tërhiqej e demoralizueme. Shpejtësia e rrufeshme e manevrimit dhe dora e sigurtë në drejtimin e sulmeve I fituen Skënderbeut admirimin e mahnitun të gjith atyne që e vëzhguen. "Emni dhe lajmi i ardhjes së tij, - shkruen nji historian i asaj kohe, - jo vetëm që shkatërroi gjith planet e anmikut, por mbushi tanë Italin me famën dhe ngadhnjimin e tij". Mirënjoftja e mbretit Ferdinand nuk kishte ma kufi. Ai e quejti Skënderbeun "Babë" dhe i dha në posedim të përhershëm Tranin dhe San Giovanni Rotondon n'Italin e Jugut. Fitoret e Gjergj Kastriotit në Barletta dhe mandej në Trani e kthyen fatin e luftës në favor të mbretit lë Napolit. Ushtërija e Ferdinandit kaloi në ofensivë dhe, ma në fund, rezistenca e Baronëve t'Italis u dërrmue. N'at kohë Skënderbeu vrapoi me u kthye në Shqipni, mbasi ishte dukë në horizont rreziku i nji ofensive të re turke.

----------

